
Moz raises $10m Series C from Foundry Group - Roedou
https://moz.com/blog/moz-announces-10-million-financing-round
======
egusa
i've always been a fan of moz, starting with its founder rand fishkin. the
value and advice they've provided from the very beginning, it's something i
learned a lot from and im sure other founders as well.

